# Bad Case Of Foot Disease



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Upgraded from the 28 rss to the 31RQS at the Syracuse R.V Show. We have been thinking (OK me not we) about getting into a walk around bed instead of the slide-out. 
Real excited to get the 31 but a little sad to give up the 28, Daughter was pretty sad, she wanted to keep the 28. Change is tough sometimes I just hope it is worth giving up 28 we really had no problems before.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new upgrade, lillukie!









I'm sure you will love it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats, we went from a corner bed to a walk around bed and boy what a difference it was. Just the ease in making the bed on the walk around bed made the change worth it.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The walk around bed was the big decision when my DW was selecting the TT. we went from the 23/26RS to the 28 and arrived at the 29BHS because of the front queen and no bed slide.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

congrats on the upgrade
Tim


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the trade up*

darrel


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats! That's one mighty fine lodge you got there......


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> congrats on the upgrade
> Tim
> [snapback]88339[/snapback]​


I'll betcha you're not too far behind, Tim









Congrats on your new trailer!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice upgrade









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If we were just starting I think we would land up with the 31RQS. That is one sweet trailer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats LILLUKIE on the upgrade to the 31RQS
I'm sure once your daughter is in it for awhile she'll forget about the 28RSS
Enjoy the new TT









Don


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats on the 31RQS! We are newbies to RVing and purchased the same trailer in January! We ABSOLUTELY love it and have been on 4 trips with it since late January! You made a great choice!

Best Wishes,

Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy & mini doxie- Herbie!
San Diego CA

ps... To Doxie Haus,,,where did you get your doxie avatar! It looks identical to our Herbie! Too CUTE!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

action 







Congratulations on the new Outback!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on keeping it in the family!!!


----------

